# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Globalizimi dhe efektet e tij

## njeriu2006

Cfare mendoni se do te thote Globalizim ne rradhe te pare?

Jepni ju lutem nje perkufizim te mundshem te ketij procesi. 

Pse mendoni se mund te kete faktore pozitive dhe negative? Cilat jane ato?

Diskutim te mbare.

----------


## antares

Sa per te ushqyer debatin....a mund te jepni mendimin tuaj?

----------


## Era1

Kur lexova kete teme mu kujtua qe para disa vitesh kisha lexuar nje artikull te profesor Selami Xhepes dhe per çudine time e gjeta sot mbas kerkimeve ne internet (sepse me ka pelqyer shume artikulli) dhe me pelqen qe ta lexojne te gjithe ata qe jane te interesuar per te ditur diçka me shume per GLOBALIZMIN.



*Globalizmi Si Filozofi Dhe Globalizimi Si Teori Ekonomike*

Globalizmi është ideologjia, filozofia që justifikon teorinë ekonomike - globalizimin, fenomenin më të shumëpërfolur të dekadës së fundit, më të kritikuarin dhe të dashuruarin njëkohësisht; atë që ka grumbulluar rreth vetes turma dhe dijetarë dashamirës, por dhe kundërshtarë deri në dëshpërim dhe violencë. E pamë këtë mëri të shfrehej gjithë mllef në rrugët dhe sheshet e Siatëll, Gjenova, Washington D.C., e ndoshta do ta shohim përsëri në Kankun (Meksikë) këtë shtator. 

Kur lexon shtypin, gjithkush e ndjen sensin e një luftë tashmë të shpallur, asaj që një analist politik amerikan e quan si luftën midis Xhihadit kundër McWorld. 
Në fakt, kjo nuk është diçka e re. Historia përsërit vetveten. Shkruhet në librat e historisë se, kur Marko Polo, pas udhëtimit në Rrugën e Mëndafshtë, u kthye në Venecia në vitin 1295, i mahniste miqtë e tij të tavolinës me rrëfenjat e udhëtimeve nëpër vende të ndryshme, se atje ... me para letër mund të blinje çdo gjë dhe të paguaje me asgjë; monedha që shkruante 15 talerë, në fakt nuk peshonte as sa për 2. Nuk do të habitej edhe sot Marko Polo nga kjo industri gjigande e prodhimit të parasë letër, kartave të kreditit dhe gjithë parasë virtuale në ekonominë e sotme botërore. 

Ndërsa fenomeni është i vjetër, ajo çfarë është e re është cilësia, përmbajtja dhe shfaqja e tij. Edhe fshatari që mund të shkojë gjithë jetën duke punuar copën e tij të arës, pa parë asnjëherë një njeri të huaj, ndikohet nga ajo çfarë ndodh në tregun e huaj ndërkombëtar. Krijimi i perandorive financiare të përqëndruara në pak duar, e ka bërë botën kaq të paqëndrueshme dhe jetën tonë kaq të pasigurtë. 

Pamë gjatë viteve 90 kaq shumë kriza ekonomike dhe financiare: mposhtjen e sterlinës në vitin 1992 dhe pamundësinë e një shteti kaq të fuqishëm si Anglia, ti bënte ballë sulmeve spekulative të aq pak individëve të fuqishëm; falimentimin e pesos meksikane në vitin 1994 dhe rënien aq të madhe të ekonomisë së këtij vendi; në vitin 1997, krizën më të madhe të ekonomive më dinamike të globit, të atyre që quheshin Tigrat e Azisë; falimentimin e rublës dhe të ekonomisë së Rusisë në vitin 1998 përballë detyrimeve të saj financiare; të Argjentinës në vitin 2002 me falimentimin e pesos dhe shembjen e sistemit të saj bankar dhe të gjithë ekonomisë; falimentimet e shpeshta të Turqisë që gati çdo vit pret në dëshpërim të blihet nga FMN-ja dhe kreditorët e huaj. Akoma sot, ne shohim në gjithë globin miliarda njerëz që jetojnë në kufijtë e mizeries dhe skamjes, mes urisë shtrënguese dhe utopisë së luksit të shfrenuar. 

Kësaj pamje trishtuese i shtohen edhe të tjera. Zhdukja e kufijve kombëtarë i ka dhënë jetë lulëzimit të bizneseve sfiduese: krimit të organizuar dhe terrorizmit ndërkombëtar, tregtisë së drogës dhe trafikimit njerëzor; emigrimeve masive klandestine në kërkim të Eldorados, të ushqyer aq bujarisht dhe më përdhunë nga filmat hollivudianë. Madje edhe sëmundjet janë bërë globale. Po përjetojmë, kështu, një krizë të thellë morale, kur vërejmë se parimet e dikurshme të jetës në familje dhe në komunitet nuk na flasim më me atë forcën dhe autoritetin e dikurshëm; parimet e tregut kanë hyrë kaq thellë në shpirtin njerëzor dhe po formësojnë sjelljet tona shoqërore. 

Por, a mund të fajësohet globalizimi për gjithë këto absurditete të jetës sonë post-moderne? A është globalizmi filozofia mëkatare që justifikon këto rrjedhoja?
Argumentet rreth së cilës mbështillen përkrahësit e globalizimit janë po aq të shumtë. 

Ekonomia botërore është rritur si kurrë ndonjëherë në histori; të ardhurat dhe mirëqenia janë rritur progresivisht. Këto fake shprehen qartazi në rritjen e jetëgjatësisë në nivel global, rënien e vdekshmërisë foshnjore, zhdukjen e sëmundjeve karaktersitike të shtresave dhe popujve të varfër, përhapjen gjithnjë e më shumë të dijes dhe informacionit në nivel global. Për rrjedhojë, kjo mund të karakterizohet edhe si shoqëria e oportuniteteve të mëdha, e mundësive për një jetë më të begatë dhe të sukesshme. Për më tepër pyetja mund të shtrohej: a do të ishte bota me e begatë dhe më e sigurtë nëse do të ishte më e ndarë dhe më proteksioniste? Historia më tepër flet për të kundërtën. 

Në këtë këndvështrim analize, nuk duket se kjo është një luftë kaq e thjeshtë midis djallit-ferr dhe engjëllit-parajsë, forcave destruktive dhe atyre progresiste. Mësimi që dikush mund të nxjerrë është se: globalizmi si filozofi dhe globalizimi si teori ekonomike, kanë nevojë për parimet etike. Në të kundërt, vështirë të vësh bast se kush mund ta fitojë këtë ndeshje midis Xhihadit kundër McWorld.

Dr. Selami Xhepa
Qendra Shqiptare për Tregtinë Ndërkombëtare

Botuar për herë të parë: Korrieri, maj 2003

----------


## Kryeplaku

C'eshte globalizmi?

Shume entuziaste shqiptare e shikojne si shprese dhe nuk lejne fjale te bukur pa perdorur ne pershkrimin e tij (sigurisht qe keta kane ndermend ndonje teori parajse te nxjerre nga ndonje optimist i ndonje shekulli te kalur qe fliste per Liberalizmin para se te deformohej here pas here). 

Po qe ta kapim muhabetin qarte....

Globalizmi eshte ajo "urata" qe ne kohen e Mesjetes mbante klerin siper dhe popullin poshte! 

Dhe meqenese kjo urata moderne flet per gjithe boten perkthehet ne zinxhire me te cilet Veriu/Perendimi i pasur terheq prej kembesh Jugun/Lindjen e varfer.... dhe kjo e dyta duke ndjekur uraten (Banka Boterore, Arka Monetare Nderkombetare apo american life style - a e dini sa familje hyjne ne borxh te madh ne Afrike vetem per nje cope televizori qe do i sjelli ameriken ne ekran?- ne rastin me te mire dhe US Force apo "paqeruajtes" nderkombetare ne rastin me te keq) nuk ngre dot koke!


Njashtu..... globalizmi juaj vetem me bomba vjen!




shenim: Shqiperia duket se kishte fatin qe te ndodhet gjeografikisht ne pjesen veriore te rruzullit, gje qe mbas shume vitesh do i lejoje te bashkohet me abuzuesit veriore (keshtu shpjegohet edhe gjithe ky frymezim ne publicistiken shqiptare mbi globalizmin, euroatlantizmin etj.).... megjithate cdo gje ndodhet akoma ne periudhen e eksperimentit, dhe nga nje eksperiment mund te presesh me shume se nje rezultat!

----------


## antares

Plotesisht dakord me Kryeplakun! Neokolonializem me petka "moderne"......
Ironia eshte qe pervec nje grushti plutokratesh (pa kombesi te percaktuar) ne altarin e globalizmit po sakrifikohet edhe shtresa e mesme e kombeve qe promovojne kete menxyre!

----------


## Davius

_Që nga vitet 80, nuk ka akoma një përkufizim të vetëm dhe të unifikuar_

*Globalizimi: Koncepti dhe sfidat*

_Për shumë teoricienë, përcaktimi i kësaj fjale përfaqëson një nga vështirësitë më të mëdha të dekadave të fundit_

Nëse jemi bërë pjesë me apo pa dashje dhe i jemi nënshtruar në një farë mënyre në shumë plane fenomenit të globalizimit, duket se shumëkush mbi të ka një koncept të ndryshëm. Vështirësitë nisin pikërisht këtu, në përcaktimin e konceptit bazë. As në debatin shkencor dhe as në atë të gjerë publik nuk ka një përkufizim të vetëm e të unifikuar, të njohur si të tillë nga të gjithë. Le të shohim në një mënyrë të përmbledhur disa nga përpjekjet për të përkufizuar konceptin e globalizimit, përkatësisht nga Elmar Altvater, Anthony Giddens dhe Ulrich Menzel, kontributeve të së cilëve u referohet "D@dalos", platforma e edukimit politik online e UNESCO-s:

"Globalizimi është një proces i kapërcimit të kufijve të lindur historikisht. Ai nënkupton të njëjtin fenomen si erozioni (pra nuk është zhdukje) e sovranitetit kombëtaro-shtetëror dhe prezantohet si shkëputje e ekonomisë së tregut nga shtrati i rregullave morale dhe detyrimeve të institucionalizuara të shoqërive". "Globalizimi është intensifikimi i marrëdhënieve sociale mbarëbotërore, përmes të cilave vende të largëta mbajnë lidhje me njëra-tjetrën, në mënyrë të tillë që ngjarjet në një vend karakterizohen nga të njëjtat procese, sikurse edhe në një vend tjetër shumë kilometra larg dhe anasjelltas". "Globalizimi është intensifikim sasior dhe cilësor i transaksioneve ndërkufitare gjatë procesit të njëkohshëm të zgjerimit të tyre lokal". Por kemi edhe përqasje të tjera, si ajo e sjellë në një kontribut të përbashkët nga dy autorë që janë marrë me këtë fenomen, Dirk Messner dhe Franz Nuscheler: "Globalizimi është kthesa më e madhe ekonomike dhe shoqërore që prej revolucionit industrial", thonë ata. Apo dhe "globalizimi është varësi dhe integrim në rritje e ekonomive të ndryshme përreth globit", siç thotë nga ana tjetër Meghnad Desai, profesori indiano-britanik i ekonomisë. Ndërkohë, duket se një përcaktim më mbresëlënës do të kishte qenë ai i bërë nga Dr. Johannes Varwick, profesori gjerman i sociologjisë në Universitetin e Kiel-it, kur thotë se "globalizimi është proces i lidhjeve në rritje mes shoqërive dhe problematikave". 

Gjithsesi, ashtu sikurse e theksuam dhe më lart, hasen me qindra përcaktime konceptuale mbi globalizimin dhe përkufizimi i tij në kornizat e lartpërmendura vetëm sa e cek lehtë këtë temë. Por, një nga ato që konsiderohen si "vlera të globalizimit", janë dhe dimensionet shumëplanëshe të tij. Për të parë më konkretisht e në mënyrë më të kuptueshme se cilat janë ato, le ti hedhim një sy grafikut që shoqëron këtë artikull dhe më pas le të sqarojmë secilin nga dimensionet e globalizimit më vete: Nëse vërejmë me vëmendje, do të shohim se dimensionet janë të lidhura ngushtë me njëra-tjetrën. Në dallimin mes dimensioneve është e rëndësishme të vihet re se këto nuk ndahen qartë nga njëra-tjetra. Kështu- vetëm për të përmendur disa shembuj -problemet e mjedisit nuk mund të trajtohen si të izoluara as nga dimensioni i "ekonomisë" dhe as nga ai i "politikës". Kjo ndërthurje ndërkombëtare, jo vetëm e aktorëve, por edhe e fushave tematike, bën pjesë te veçantitë e globalizimit. Dimensionet e ndryshme formojnë fushëprerjet e tyre ndryshueshmërisht të mëdha me "globalizimin", sepse, në fakt, është e rëndësishme të theksohet se çfarë bën pjesë në globalizim dhe se ai nuk ezaurohet aspak në procese thjesht ekonomike, edhe pse duhet thënë që globalizimi ekonomik paraqet fillesën e një force të rëndësishme lëvizëse. 

Por, po aq e rëndësishme është të kuptojmë se jo gjithçka bën pjesë apriori në globalizim, apo përcaktohet prej tij në mënyrë vendimtare. Edhe globalizimi ka kufijtë e tij. Ky aspekt duhet mbajtur parasysh si një hap më tej për një trajtim të diferencuar. Shembuj për të gjitha dimensionet mund të gjenden pa problem në shtypin e ditës, ku dimensioni ekonomik është në plan të parë (rritja tejet e madhe e tregtisë dhe investimet direkte, globalizimi i tregjeve financiare si shembull pararojë, prodhimi i integruar mbinacional, sipërmarrjet ndërkombëtare, konkurrenca lokale e shteteve dhe rajoneve, fundi i ekonomive kombëtare). Këtu theksohet shpesh fakti që këto procese janë mbiquajtur gabimisht me etiketimin e "Globalizimit", meqenëse ato përqendrohen kryesisht në Amerikën e Veriut, Evropë dhe në Azinë Juglindore (Japoni). Për këtë arsye, më i përshtatshëm duket se është në këtë rast termi i "triadizimit". Probleme globale, si ngrohja e atmosferës së tokës, vrima e ozonit, apo shpyllëzimi i pyjeve tropikale, e bëjnë të qartë globalizimin në mënyrën më mbresëlënëse, pasi këtu bëhet fjalë pa diskutim për probleme globale, të cilat kanë nevojë për një trajtim gjithashtu po global. 

E megjithatë, në aspektin e mjedisit, natyrisht ka edhe probleme lokale dhe rajonale edhe atëherë kur ato dëshmojnë të kenë karakter ndërkufitar, si për shembull ndotja e lumenjve. Më tej bëhen të qarta varësitë e "çkufizuara" në kohë dhe hapësirë, kur mbajmë parasysh faktin se mbijetesa e shteteve të vogla ishull, të cilat janë grupuar në organizatën AOSIS dhe që janë të kërcënuara në ekzistencën e tyre nga ngritja e mëtejshme e nivelit të detit, varet nga sjellja e shkuar dhe e ardhme e të gjithëve, veçanërisht e njerëzve që banojnë në shtetet me industri shumë të zhvilluar. Një aspekt tjetër është dimensioni shoqëror: Bota po shndërrohet në një "global village". Përveç komuniteteve tradicionale si familja apo fqinjësia, po dalin në skenë komunitete të reja komunikimi (chat, e-mail), por ato nuk zëvendësojnë dot këto hapësira tradicionale komunikimi, sa për të përmendur një shembull nga dimensioni shoqëror. 

Nëse do kalonim pastaj në dimensionin kulturor të globalizimit, mund të përmendnim shembullin e prodhimeve të Hollywood-it, të cilat mund të shihen në të gjithë botën e kësisoj nuk duhet mohuar një lloj "amerikanizimi" i kulturës, por, kjo nuk do të thotë se kulturat rajonale apo lokale po zhduken. Krejt e kundërta: ndërgjegjësimi për këto kultura bën pjesë pikërisht në dukuritë shoqëruese të globalizimit, arsye kjo për të cilën në debat është shfaqur edhe termi "Glokalizim". Por duket se një nga dimensionet më të rëndësishme të globalizimit është dhe ai i politikës: politika duhet të luftojë probleme masive. Globalizimi dhe konkurrenca lokale kufizojnë hapësirën e veprimit për politikën kombëtare dhe shumë probleme mund të trajtohen në mënyrë të përshtatshme vetëm në nivel ndërkombëtar apo më mirë, le të themi, në rrafsh global.

 Duhen gjetur forma dhe arena të reja të politikës. Kështu, integrimi evropian përcaktohet si një përgjigje sukses-premtuese ndaj sfidave të globalizimit. Politika e organizuar, sikurse edhe më parë, kryesisht në nivel territorial dhe në kuadrin e shteteve kombëtare, ka mbetur prapa në krahasim me ekonominë e organizuar gjithnjë e më tepër në mënyrë ndërkombëtare apo globale, e çliruar nga kufijtë dhe materia. Vendosja e kapitalizmit në "shtratin" e një shteti social, kërcënon të dështojë në këtë çbalancim raportesh bazë.

Por jo për gjithçka, për çfarë qortohet globalizimi, është vërtetë ai përgjegjës. Shpesh ai shërben për politikanët si kokë turku dhe armë argumentimi për të justifikuar qëllimet apo gabimet e tyre madhore. 

*John Naisbitt, babai i globalizimit?*

Në fakt, ekziston një njeri që mund të quhet si "babai i globalizimit". Ai është John Naisbitt, që më së shumti personifikon nocionin "Globalizim". Në vitin 1982, specialisti i ekonomisë amerikane shkroi një libër që justifikoi në një farë mase famën e tij në rrethet e VIP-ave të ekonomisë e sociologjisë, "Megatrends". Atje ai "u betua" për rritjen e shpejtë të Azisë dhe për fillimin e epokës së informacionit. Qysh prej asaj kohe, ish-politikani amerikan këshillon shefa qeverish në shumë vende për strategjitë e së ardhmes që ata duhet të përfshijnë në programet e tyre. Shumë kontribute nacionale janë "borë e shkelur" tashmë, sipas Naisbitt. Ekonomia botërore në fund të fundit do të bëhet një e vetme. Kështu theksonte ai në një intervistë të kohëve të fundit për mediat perëndimore.

Gazeta Shqip

----------

